# Chai Latte and Patchouli



## agriffin (May 17, 2010)

Anybody know of a good Chai Latte scent?  I recieved a bar scented with that from a swap last year...it could have been a blend she did...not sure.

Also...after a bazillion people asking me for patchouli soap...I need to make some.  

So who has your favorite patchouli?  I used WSP's and didn't really like it.  It didn't seem to even come through the soap that strong and I used 1 oz PPO.

Thanks!


----------



## rubyslippers (May 17, 2010)

I've just received some from BB but haven't soaped with it yet.  Actually, it's the only patchouli I've smelled so don't have anything with which to compare it but I will be watching this thread to see who has the best.


----------



## honor435 (May 17, 2010)

how bout the real stuff? ots not that espensive and a little goes a long way.


----------



## LotusFlowerSoap (May 23, 2010)

I like WSP's Patch FO for mixing, and their EO is also really nice.  Like honor said, it's not all that pricey to use Patch EO and a little seems to go a long way for me.


----------



## agriffin (May 26, 2010)

honor435 said:
			
		

> how bout the real stuff? ots not that espensive and a little goes a long way.



I got some EO from WSP - so we'll see how that goes.  The WSP patch FO I used is pretty much gone from the soap.  I used about .5-.6 oz PPO of the EO last night, so we'll see how that goes.  I hope that was enough!

Thanks!


----------



## Mackie (Jun 7, 2010)

*Chai  Tea FO*

I use Bramble Berry's Chai Tea. I soap at lower temperatures as it does accelerate and discolour a little, but that doesn't matter if you are going for the natural look.  I use lined wooden log moulds and I also top it with CP Clove E.O and sprinkle with nutmeg.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Chai  Tea FO*



			
				Mackie said:
			
		

> I use Bramble Berry's Chai Tea. I soap at lower temperatures as it does accelerate and discolour a little, but that doesn't matter if you are going for the natural look.  I use lined wooden log moulds and I also top it with CP Clove E.O and sprinkle with nutmeg.



Oh nice!  Thanks so much.  And the soap from the swap I got was from the Teach Soap forum/Brambleberry so that's what she might have used.

Thanks so much and great looking soap!

Amanda


----------



## agriffin (Jun 8, 2010)

Well, the Patch EO I soaped is very light - almost 2 weeks cured.  I might have to bump it up to 1 oz ppo.  What usually works for you?


----------



## Mackie (Jun 8, 2010)

*Chai Tea FO*

Dear Amanda,
 I always use extra virgin olive oil in my soaps, and it is a very dark green colour. For the chai tea part I add a small amount of Clay - Rhassoul


Micronized Moroccan Lava Clay - This clay comes from deep under the Atlas Mountains of Morocco, the only known source in the world. It is a totally natural product that is used today as it was hundreds of years ago. Rhassoul clay has the ability to absorb oil and impurities from the skin. 

I found this gave it the natural colour I was after, but I guess you could go with Bramble Berry's liquid Brown pigment as you don't need much.
Be careful if you are using clove E.O. as it does accelerate your soap but will not discolour. A small amount goes a long way.


----------



## agriffin (Jun 8, 2010)

*Re: Chai Tea FO*



			
				Mackie said:
			
		

> Dear Amanda,
> I always use extra virgin olive oil in my soaps, and it is a very dark green colour. For the chai tea part I add a small amount of Clay - Rhassoul
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah I have tried patch eo at .5 oz ppo and it has worked well for me, but I don't like it SUPER strong.


The only chai I have tried NG's Chai Tea, I do not recommend it. Just wanted to throw that in if anyone was curious


----------



## agriffin (Jun 9, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> yeah I have tried patch eo at .5 oz ppo and it has worked well for me, but I don't like it SUPER strong.
> 
> 
> The only chai I have tried NG's Chai Tea, I do not recommend it. Just wanted to throw that in if anyone was curious



Haha, thanks.  What didn't you like about it.  I've never ordered from them anyways.  I might try Brambleberry. 

I picked up a bar of patch that I did with about .5-.6 ppo and it actually smelled really nice.  I think I was smelling it to close to all of the other soap and my nose was really overwhelmed!  So I might not bump it up.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2010)

It smelled perfumey... strong... not at all spicy or creamy. A little bit floral and weird. But it doesn't claim to be a "latte" it was just called chai tea.

Did you order BB's chai tea? I am dying for a chai latte FO for soap, I have a Yankee chai latte candle and it's driving me nuts, I need more!


----------



## agriffin (Jun 18, 2010)

tasha said:
			
		

> It smelled perfumey... strong... not at all spicy or creamy. A little bit floral and weird. But it doesn't claim to be a "latte" it was just called chai tea.
> 
> Did you order BB's chai tea? I am dying for a chai latte FO for soap, I have a Yankee chai latte candle and it's driving me nuts, I need more!



I have not yet.  But I think I'll order this weekend.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2010)

Did you ever end up getting this FO? What did you think?


----------



## honor435 (Aug 3, 2010)

what does chai tea have to do with pach, do they smell the same? I dont personally like pach, but people do ask for it!


----------



## agriffin (Aug 4, 2010)

It doesn't have anything to do with patch.  I was just looking for both.  I'm not a fan of patch either...but I finally broke down and made patch soap.  I only make about 10 bars, and I sold out in one weekend.  It's my best seller.  I couldn't believe it.  Well that and oatmeal, goat's milk and honey.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 4, 2010)

oh. Di you end up using pach eo? people do like it huh?


----------



## agriffin (Aug 4, 2010)

Yep, I've been using patch eo and I really like it.  

Sorry, Tasha- I haven't ordered it yet.  Lol, I did order some real Chai Tea and have been drinking that.  Oh...and just when I got weened off of Starbucks peppermint mocha...guess what they come out with?  Chai Tea Latte...of course!  And it's super yummy.  So that's my once a week treat.


----------

